# High winds limb sheds blows 9 m hits woman



## derwoodii (Aug 22, 2009)

Sad story to tell says limb was blown 9 meter's to hit woman.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/08/22/2663478.htm?section=justin

"Aussie gums are killers". Yes perhaps but as this is Australia a high % of trees are gums, so your very low chances of gum vs person are bit more likely. You would be very very unlucky if smacked by a Larch, Oak, Red wood or American elm.


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry to read this one.

Why was a 74 yo lady out walking in a wind strong enough to blow branch 9 metres sideways?

I reckon this will just add to the myth of Eucs being "widowmakers" and there will be another round of "topping eucs for safety".


----------

